# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Nano reef 92 litros

## Tiago Proença

Boas

Venho aqui mostrar o meu nano reef com muito pouco tempo de vida, todas as opiniões serão sempre bem vindas.

Setup:

Cubo de 45x45x45
Escumador deltec mce 300
Bomba Vortech mp 10 es
Iluminação 4x24w t5(1 10.000k, 2 actinicas e 1 fiji purple)
8 kg rocha viva
Areia viva nature's ocean bio-activ samoa pink 9kg 

Vivos:
um strombus(grande máquina)
três turbos sp
três cerithes
quatro nassarios

Corais:
Sarcophyton
Actinodiscos azuis/roxos(vinha com a rocha)
Actinodisco verdes

O layout devido a ser um cubo e o tamanho da rocha não deu para muito mais, tentei fazer um layout simples com algumas passagens pelo meio da rocha




Todas as sugestões serão bem vindas para a fauna

Tiago

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Tiago,

Assim à primeira vista, pareces ter um excelente setup em termos de equipamento e também em equipa de limpeza  :SbOk: 

O início do ciclo (com rocha viva) já tem umas semanas?

Abraço e boa sorte  :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Proença

Olá Artur

Obrigado  :SbOk: 
Sim o aquario faz no próximo sábado 3 semanas e desde a montagem que está com rocha viva super maturada do antigo aquario do Luis Rodrigues, rocha muito boa cheia de vida, cheia de pequenos ofiuros entre outros.

----------


## Tiago Proença

Umas fotos mais recentes com poucas novidades

Aqui com a nova aquisição, uma colónia de zoanthus verdes



Uma foto lateral do cubo



A foto da calha e escumador

----------


## Tiago Proença

Apesar de ninguem seguir este meu projecto e dar sugestões, deixo aqui uma foto actualizada

Cumrpimentos

Tiago

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Tiago,

parabéns pelo aquário. 

Em termos de equipamento acho que está óptimo. Não sei o comportamento do mce300, mas o 600 é muito bom portanto esse também deve ser.

Como é que estás a fazer a reposição?

A euphylia parece-me estar muito próxima dos restantes corais. Cuidado que é um coral extremamente agressivo.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

> Apesar de ninguem seguir este meu projecto e dar sugestões, deixo aqui uma foto actualizada
> 
> Cumrpimentos
> 
> Tiago


 :Olá:  Tiago
o aquario está com muito bom aspecto, boa escolha de equipamentos.
vai postando a evolução do teu nano, apesar de teres poucas respostas ou quase nenhumas.

Acho que é um mal que se instalou neste forum, apenas alguns aquarios são comentados, outros é quase como se não existissem, de vez em quando lá merecem uma resposta. Não sei se é preciso chegar-mos a algum patamar nesta comunidade para termos o "*privilégio*" de merecer uma opinião ou uma ajuda por o que me foi respondido uma vez, temos que ter um determinado numero de participações no forum (se formos uns meros iniciantes estamos tramados, pois duvidas temos muitas mas certezas para ajudar alguem é mais complicado e assim torna-se dificel crescer dentro da comunidade), ou então que comentários de todos nós estão sujeitos à nossa disposição, arbítrio e tempo livre, emfim se não estiveres na categoria dos chamados *GURUS* deste forum vai haver pouca participação, tambem a escolha de materiais de topo leva a uma maior participação nos topicos, enfim  :yb665: 
dou-te um exemplo ainda á poucos dias pedi uma ajuda no meu topico para um problema com algas que tenho no meu nano e apenas obtive duas respostas que agradeço mas não deixam de ser muito vagas.
Fiz a mesma pergunta no forum do IPAQ e foi a primeira vez que lá postei e para surpresa minha obtive bastantes respostas para o problema e todas com explicações bastante pormenorizadas.
desculpa estar a usar o teu topico para este desabafo mas tinha que escrever isto.

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Tiago 

Acho o teu reef interessante esta a ficar com mt bom aspecto
bom equipamento e boa seleccao de vivos tens td para correr bem
eu pessoalmente acho dos nanos mais bonito so trocava essa euphellia
para uma zona mais inferior!
Concordo com o sr. Paulo Rocha aqui no seu desabafo mas tb acredito 
que um dia "nós os mais amadores" nos juntamos e ajudamos-nos uns aos outros!

Continuaçao com bom sucesso desse belo reef

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Tiago, quero dar-te os parabéns pelo teu projecto. Está simples e muito bonito...
Apesar de ser um cubo, creio que mais um 1 ou 2 peixes não faria mal ao sistema... depende claro está, do que estiveres a idealizar.
Continua assim...

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Parabéns pelo teu aquário :tutasla:

----------


## Tiago Proença

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários

Deixo aqui uma foto mais actual

----------


## Nuno Martins

Boa tarde
Aquario de aspecto muito clean,bem pensado e mais uma prova de que com gosto e sensatez se pinta um quadro vivo espetacular.
Muitos parabéns.
Só uma questão achas que com essa bomba apenas tens circulação bem espalhada ou seria perferivel utilizar varias bombas?
Cump.
Nuno Martins

----------


## Tiago Proença

Boa tarde Nuno

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.
Para ser sincero está a dar-me um gonzo muito grande ter voltado aos reef's, aos poucos e poucos está a ficar como quero e também principalmente por ter entrado na onda dos corais duros visto ainda não ter praticamente experiência nenhuma com eles.

Em relação há bomba não tenho nada a apontar, é uma bomba excelente, estou com uma circulação muito bom até mesmo por trás das rochas e não estou a usar metade da potência dela. 
As críticas que tem feito sobre elas são inteiramente merecidas.

Cumps

Tiago Proença

----------


## Tiago Proença

Com o ano a acabar deixo por aqui umas ultimas actualizações do reef





A ultima aquisição fora alguns pequenos frags de corais

Pseudochromis diadema



Abraços e até para o ano

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Tiago o aquario está muito bonito ,só é pena é esse sarco (penso que seja )em cima da rocha ir-te ocupar o aquario quase todo daqui a uns tempos .De resto nada a apontar :SbOk: 

Aproveito para desejar umas boas entradas a todos :Xmascheers:

----------


## Tiago Proença

Obrigado Luis.

A sarco foi o primeiro coral a ser posto no aquario e era o meu coral favorito visto so ter experiência com moles mas sinceramente estou apaixonado pelos duros e a sarco não vai durar muito mais neste aqua he he

----------


## Tiago Proença

Venho deixar apenas uma actualização da minha nova aquisição, um cryptocentrus cinctus. 
Infelizmente tive a primeira e unica baixa neste reef, o meu blenny bicolor(ecsenius bicolor) meteu-se dentro da vortech quando a fui ligar e ficou em postas.

----------


## Ingo Barao

muito fixe o aqua :SbOk3: 
Prova que se podem fazer aquarios bonitos em pouca agua, e que os aquas mais pequenos nao teem assim alteracoes tao grandes de parametros como se fala, caso contrario nao haveria ali "duros".
ja agora Tiago, informa aqui os leitores como fazes a manutencao, por exemplo que produtos adicionas, que trocas de agua fazes, como a fazes, de quanto em quanto tempo? se com agua natural ou salinizada se tens reposicao automatica, a iluminacao continua a ser 4x24w? agua de osmose usas?
grande abraco e votos de muito sucesso com o aqua.

----------


## Tiago Proença

Boas

Obrigado pelas palavras. Realmente os duros estão a desenvolver-se muito bem e já tenho mais alguns, tenho que por uma foto mais actual.

A manutenção que faço é cerca de 20% de tpa todos os fins de semana sem falhas com sal da elos mais água de osmose, de resto só uso água de osmose para reposição dá agua evaporada. O unico produto que adiono é calmax duas vezes por semana, apenas isso e mais nada e estou a gostar bastante da resposta dos corais. A iluminação continua a ser a 4x24w t5(1 10.000k, 2 actinicas e 1 fiji purple)

Não tenho reposição automatica, infelizmente o espaço não é muito e não deu para por sump, na proxima montagem daqui a uns dois anos mais ou menos espero ter já a maquinaria toda. 

Abraços e obrigado

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Tiago,

Está muito bonito. Parabéns.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gosto muito do teu aquário, do layout, das cores , da selecção de corais ( como já foi dito o sarco irá eventualmente sair devido ao crescimento )e da selecção de peixes ( tamanho e crescimento adequados ). Uma demonstração clara que os aquários pequenos podem ser taõ belos como os grandes e são mais baratos de montar e de manter adequadamente .
Quanto aos peixes sugiro-te Stenogobiops nematodes ou os S. yashia que são extremamemte belos e adequados a um minireef. Claro que o Pseudochromis se poderá tornar agressivo para eles porque às vezes estes pequenos peixes são um terror. 
Sugiro-te ainda uma tridacna ou 2 .
Parabéns

----------


## Marco Madeira

Simples, limpinho, muito bonito...  :SbOk: 
Não enchas muito mais e deixa crescer os duros, vai ficar ainda melhor.
Parabens!

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Parabéns, Tiago :Palmas: 

O aquário está muito bom :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Proença

Boas a todos

Depois de algum tempo mais afastado deixo aqui uma foto actual do estado do reef, espero que gostem

Cumps

Tiago

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Tiago

Gosto do que vejo  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
Continua assim  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Tiago Proença

Obrigado pelas palavras Jorge

----------

